# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Hyrja e Hyjëlindëses së Tërëshenjtë në Tempull - 21 nëntor

## Albo

*Hyrja e Hyjëlindëses së Tërëshenjtë në Tempull*

Sipas Traditës së Shenjtë, Hyrja në Tempull e Hyjëlindëses së Tërëshenjtë ndodhi në këtë mënyrë. Prindërit e Virgjëreshës Mari, të Drejtët Joakim dhe Ana, duke u lutur për një fund të pamundësisë së lindjes së një fëmije, u betuan se nëse do t'u lindte një fëmijë, do t'ia dedokonin fëmijën shërbimit të Perëndisë. 

Kur Virgjëresha e Tërëshenjtë mbushi moshën 3 vjeç, prindërit e shenjtë të saj vendosën që të përmbushnin betimin e tyre. I mblodhën të gjithë të afërmit dhe të njohurit e tyre dhe e veshën Marinë e Tërë-Kulluar me rrobat e Saja më të mira. Duke kënduar këngët e shenjta dhe me qirinj të ndezur në duar, virgjëreshat e shoqëruan Atë në Tempull (Ps. 44/45:14-15). Atje Prifti i Lartë dhe disa priftërinj të tjerë e takuan shërbëtoren e Perëndisë. Në Tempull, 15 shkallë të larta të shpinin tek vendi i shenjtë, ku vetëm priftërinjtë dhe Prifti i Lartë mund të hynin. (Duke qënë se recituan një psllam në çdo shkallë, Psallmet 119/120-133/134 quhen edhe "Psallmet e Ngjitjes"). Fëmija Mari, siç dukej, nuk mund të ngjitej dot në këto shkallë vetë. Por sapo e vunë Atë në shkallën e parë, e fuqizuar nga fuqia e Perëndisë, Ajo u ngjiti shpejt shkallët dhe u ngjit deri ne shkalla më e lartë. Pastaj Prifti i Lartë, me frymëzim nga lart, e mori për dore Virgjëreshën e Tërëshenjtë dhe e shpuri në vendin më të shenjtë nga të gjitha vendet e shenjta, ku vetëm Prifti i Lartë hynte vetëm njëherë në vit për ti ofruar një sakricë gjaku për pastrim. Prandaj, të gjithë ata që ishin të pranishëm në Tempull u habitën nga kjo ndodhi e pazakontë.

Të Drejtët Joakim dhe Ana, pasi ia besuan Fëmijën e tyre vullnetit të Atit Qiellor, u kthyen në shtëpi. Maria e Tërëbekuar qëndroi në lagjet e virgjëreshave, afër me Tempullin. Përeth Tempullit, sipas edhe dëshmive të Shkrimeve të Shenjta (Eksodi 38, 1 Mbretërit 1: 28, Lk. 2: 37) dhe të historianit Josephus Flavius,  kishte shumë lagj në të cilat jetonin ata që ishin të dedikuar shërbimit të Perëndisë.

Jeta tokësore e Hyjëlindëses së Tërëshenjtë që nga lindja e deri kur Ajo u ngjit në Qiell është e mbuluar me shumë mister. Jeta e saj në Tempullin e Jeruzalemit ishte po ashtu një sekret. "Po të më pyeste dikush", tha i Bekuari Jerom, "se si e kaloi Virgjëresha e Tërëshenjtë fëmijërinë e Saj, unë do ti përgjigjesha, se atë e di vetëm Zoti Vetë dhe Kryengjëlli Gavril, mbrojtësi i Saj i vazhdueshëm."

Por ka rrëfime në Traditën e Kishës, që gjatë qëndrimit të Virgjëreshës së Tërë-Kulluar në Tempull, Ajo u rrit në një komunitet virgjëreshas besimtare të devotshme, lexonte me zell Shkrimin e Shenjtë, e gjente Veten në punë me punë dore, lutej vazhdimisht dhe u rrit me dashurinë e Perëndisë. Në kujtim të Hyrjes së Hyjëlindëses së Tërëshenjtë në Tempullin e Jeruzalemit, Kisha e Shenjtë që nga kohët e hershme vendosi një Ditë Feste solemne. Dekretet kishtare për krijimin e Festës në shekullin e parë të Krishtërimit gjenden në traditat e të Krishterëve Palestinezë, ku zihet në gojë se Perandoresha Helena ndërtoi një kishë në nder të Hyrjes në Tempull të Hyjëlindëses së Tërëshenjtë.

Shën Grigori i Nisa, në shekullin e katërt, e zë në gojë këtë Festë. Në shekullin e tetë Shënjtorët Xhermani dhe Tarasi, Patriarkë të Konstandinopojës, bënë predikime në ditën e Festës së Hyrjes në Tempull.

Festa e Hyrjes së Hyjëlindëses së Tërëshenjtë në Tempull parashtron bekimin e Perëndisë për njerëzimin, predikimin e shpëtimit, premtimin e ardhjes së Krishtit.

----------

Irenna (21-11-2014)

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 45*

1. Më burojnë nga zemra fjalë shumë të ëmbla; unë i këndoj mbretit poemën time. Gjuha ime do të jetë si pena e një shkruesi të shpejtë.

2. Ti je shumë i bukur ndër të gjithë bijtë e njerëzve; buzët e tua janë plot nur, prandaj Perëndia të ka bekuar në përjetësi.

3. Ngjeshe shpatën në brezin tënd, o trim, i rrethuar nga shkëlqimi yt dhe nga madhështia jote,

4. dhe në madhështinë tënde shko përpara mbi qerren fitimtare për çështjen e së vërtetës, të shpirtmadhësisë dhe të drejtësisë, dhe dora jote e djathtë do të të tregojë vepra të tmerrshme.

5. Shigjetat e tua janë të mprehta; popujt do të bien poshtë teje; ato do të hyjnë në zemërën e armiqve të mbretit.

6. Froni yt, o Perëndi, vazhdon në përjetësi; skeptri i mbretërisë sate është një skeptër drejtësie.

7. Ti e do drejtësinë dhe urren mbrapshtinë; prandaj Perëndia, Perëndia yt, të ka vajosur me vaj gëzimi përmbi shokët e tu.

8. Tërë rrobat e tua mbajnë erë mirre, aloe dhe kasie; nga pallatet e fildishta veglat muzikore me tela të gëzojnë.

9. Midis zonjave të nderit që të rrethojnë ka bija mbretërish; në të djathtën tënde është mbretëresha, e zbukuruar me ar Ofiri.

10. Dëgjo, vashë, shiko dhe vër veshin; harro populin tënd dhe shtëpinë e atit tënd,

11. dhe mbreti do të dëshirojë me të madhe bukurinë tënde; bjer përmbys para tij, sepse ai është Zoti yt.

12. Bija e Tiros do të të sjellë disa dhurata dhe të pasurit e popullit do të kërkojnë favoret e tua.

13. Tërë shkëlqim është brenda e bija e mbretit; rrobat e saj janë të qëndisura me ar.

14. Atë do ta çojnë te mbreti me rroba të qëndisura, të shoqëruar nga virgjëresha shoqe të saj, që do të të paraqiten ty.

15. Ato do t`i çojnë me gëzim dhe hare dhe do të hyjnë në pallatin e mbretit.

16. Bijtë e tu do të zënë vendin e etërve të tu; ti do t`i bësh princa për tërë tokën.

17. Unë do të shpall kujtimin e emrit tënd për të gjitha brezat; prandaj popujt do të të kremtojnë në përjetësim, përjetë.

----------

user010 (21-11-2014)

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 119*

1	
Lum ata që kanë një rrugë pa njollë dhe që ecin me ligjin e Zotit.
2 	
Lum ata që respektojnë mësimet e tij, që e kërkojnë me gjithë zemër
3 	
dhe nuk kryejnë të keqen, por ecin në rrugët e tij.
4 	
Ti na ke urdhëruar të respektojmë urdhërimet e tua me kujdes.
5 	
Oh, rrugët e mia qofshin të qëndrueshme në respektimin e statuteve të tua.
6 	
Atëherë nuk do të turpërohem, kur të kem parasysh të gjitha urdhërimet e tua.
7 	
Do të të kremtoj me zemër të drejtë ndërsa mësoj dekretet e tua të drejta.
8 	
Do të respektoj statutet e tua, mos më braktis plotësisht.
9 	
Si mundet një i ri të bëjë rrugën e tij të pastër? Duke e ruajtur me fjalën tënde.
10 	
Të kam kërkuar me gjithë zemër; mos më lër të devijoj nga urdhërimet e tua.
11 	
E kam ruajtur fjalën tënde në zemrën time, që të mos mëkatoj kundër teje.
12 	
Ti je i bekuar, o Zot, më mëso statutet e tua.
13 	
Me buzët e mia kam numëruar të gjitha dekretet e gojës sate.
14 	
Gëzohem duke ndjekur porositë e tua, ashtu sikur të zotëroja tërë pasuritë.
15 	
Do të mendoj thellë mbi urdhërimet e tua dhe do të marrë në konsideratë shtigjet e tua.
16 	
Do të kënaqem me statutet e tua dhe nuk do ta harroj fjalën tënde.
17 	
Bëji të mirë shërbëtorit tënd, dhe unë do të jetoj dhe do të respektoj fjalën tënde.
18 	
Hapi sytë e mi dhe unë do të sodit mrekullitë e ligjit tënd.
19 	
Unë jam i huaji mbi dhe; mos m`i fshih urdhërimet e tua.
20 	
Shpirti im tretet nga dëshira e dekreteve të tua në çdo kohë.
21 	
Ti i qorton kryelartët, që janë të mallkuar, sepse largohen nga urdhërimet e tua.
22 	
Hiq prej meje turpin dhe përbuzjen, sepse unë i kam respektuar porositë e tua.
23 	
Edhe sikur princat të ulen dhe të flasin kundër teje, shërbëtori yt do të mendohet thellë mbi ligjet e tua.
24 	
Porositë e tua janë gëzimi im dhe këshilltarët e mi.
25 	
Unë bie përmbys në pluhur; më ringjall sipas fjalës sate.
26 	
Të kam treguar rrugët e mia, dhe ti më je përgjigjur; më mëso statutet e tua.
27 	
Më bëj që të kuptoj rrugën e urdhërimeve të tua, dhe unë do të mendohem thellë mbi mrekullitë e tua.
28 	
Jeta ime tretet në dhimbje; më jep forcë sipas fjalës sate.
29 	
Mbamë larg nga gënjeshtra dhe, në hirin tënd, bëmë të njohur ligjin tënd.
30 	
Kam zgjedhur rrugën e besnikërisë; i kam vënë dekretet e tua para vetes.
31 	
Jam i lidhur me porositë e tua; o Zot, mos lejo që unë të hutohem.
32 	
Do të veproj në rrugën e urdhërimeve të tua, sepse ti do të më zgjerosh zemrën.
33 	
Më mëso, o Zot, rrugën e statuteve të tu dhe unë do ta ndjek deri në fund.
34 	
Më jep mënçuri dhe unë do ta ruaj ligjin tënd; po, do ta respektoj me gjithë zemër.
35 	
Më bëj të ec në rrugën e urdhërimeve të tua, sepse në to gjej kënaqësinë time.
36 	
Përkule zemrën time parimeve të tua dhe jo lakmisë.
37 	
Largoji sytë e mi nga gjërat e kota dhe gjallëromë në rrugët e tua.
38 	
Mbaje fjalën tënde shërbëtorit tënd, që ka frikë nga ty.
39 	
Largo nga unë fyerjet e rënda, që më trëmbin, sepse dekretet e tua janë të mira.
40 	
Ja, unë dëshiroj me zjarr urdhërimet e tua; gjallëromë në drejtësinë tënde.
41 	
Le të më arrijë shpirtmadhësia jote, o Zot, dhe shpëtimi yt sipas fjalës sate.
42 	
Kështu do të mund t`i përgjigjem atij që më fyen, sepse kam besim te fjala jote.
43 	
Mos hiq plotësisht nga goja ime fjalën e së vërtetës, sepse unë kam shpresë te dekretet e tua.
44 	
Kështu do të respektoj ligjin tënd vazhdimisht, përjetë.
45 	
Do të ec në liri, sepse kërkoj urdhërimet e tua.
46 	
Do të flas për porositë e tua para mbretërve dhe nuk do të turpërohem.
47 	
Do të kënaqem me urdhërimet e tua, sepse i dua.
48 	
Do të ngre duart e mia drejt urdhërimeve të tua, sepse i dua, dhe do të mendohem thellë mbi statutet e tua.
49 	
Mbaje mend fjalën që i ke dhënë shërbëtorit tënd, me të cilën me kë bërë të kem shpresa.
50 	
Ky është përdëllimi im në pikëllim, që fjala jote më ka dhënë jetë.
51 	
Kryelartët më mbulojnë me tallje, por unë nuk largohem nga ligji yt.
52 	
Mbaj mend dekretet e tua të lashta, o Zot, dhe kjo më ngushëllon.
53 	
Një indinjatë e madhe më pushton për shkak të të pabesëve që braktisin ligjin tënd.
54 	
Statutet e tua kanë qenë kantikët e mi në shtëpinë e shtegëtimit tim.
55 	
O Zot, unë kujtoj emrin tënd natën dhe respektoj ligjin tënd.
56 	
Kjo ndodh sepse respektoj urdhërimet e tua.
57 	
Ti je pjesa ime, o Zot, kam premtuar të respektoj fjalët e tua.
58 	
Të jam lutur shumë, me gjihë zemër; ki mëshirë për mua sipas fjalës sate.
59 	
Kam shqyrtuar rrugët e mia dhe i kam kthyer hapat e mia ndaj urdhërave të tua.
60 	
Pa asnjë mëdyshje nxitova të respektoj urdhërimet e tua.
61 	
Litarët e të pabesëve më kanë mbështjellë, por unë nuk e kam harruar ligjin tënd.
62 	
Në mes të natës ngrihem që të të kremtoj, për shkak të dekreteve të tua të drejta.
63 	
Unë jam shok i gjithë atyre që kanë frikë prej teje dhe i atyre që respektojnë urdhërimet e tua.
64 	
O Zot, toka është e mbushur me mirësinë tënde; më mëso statutet e tua.
65 	
Ti i ke bërë të mira shërbëtorit tënd, o Zot, sipas fjalës sate.
66 	
Më mëso të gjykoj drejt dhe të kem njohje, sepse u besoj urdhërimeve të tua.
67 	
Para se të pikëllohem endesha sa andej e këndej, por tani ndjek fjalën tënde.
68 	
Ti je i mirë dhe bën të mira; më mëso statutet e tua.
69 	
Kryelartët kanë trilluar kundër meje, por unë do të respektoj urdhërimet e tua me gjithë zemër.
70 	
Zemra e tyre është e pandjeshme si dhjami; por unë kënaqem me ligjin tënd.
71 	
Ka qenë një e mirë për mua të jem pikëlluar, që kështu të mësoja statutet e tua.
72 	
Ligji i gojës sate për mua është më i çmuar se mijëra monedha ari dhe argjendi.
73 	
Duart e tua më kanë bërë dhe më kanë dhënë trajtë; më jep zgjuarësi që të mund të mësoj urdhërimet e tua.
74 	
Ata që kanë frikë prej teje do të më shohin dhe do të kënaqen, sepse pata shpresë në fjalën tënde.
75 	
Unë e di, o Zot, që dekretet e tua janë të drejta, dhe që ti më ke hidhëruar në besnikërinë tënde.
76 	
Mirësia jote qoftë përdëllimi im, sipas fjalës që i ke dhënë shërbëtorit tënd.
77 	
Ardhshin tek unë dhemshuritë e tua të mëdha dhe kështu paça mundësi të jetoj, sepse ligji yt është kënaqësia ime.
78 	
U ngatërrofshin mëndjemëdhenjtë, sepse më trajtojnë në mënyrë të padrejtë dhe pa arsye; por unë mendohem shumë mbi urdhërimet e tua.
79 	
Le të drejtohen tek unë ata që kanë frikë nga ti dhe ata që njohin urdhërat e tua.
80 	
Le të jetë zemra ime e paqortueshme lidhur me statutet e tua, me qëllim që unë të mos ngatërrohem.
81 	
Shpirti im shkrihet nga dëshira e zjarrtë e shpëtimit tënd; unë kam shpresë në fjalën tënde.
82 	
Sytë e mi dobësohen duke pritur të shkojë në vend fjala jote, ndërsa them: "Kur do të më ngushëllosh?".
83 	
Ndonëse jam bërë si një calik i ekspozuar në tym, nuk i kam harruar statutet e tua.
84 	
Sa janë ditët e shërbëtorit tënd? Kur do t`u vish hakut atyre që më ndjekin?
85 	
Mëndjemëdhenjtë kanë hapur gropa për mua; ata nuk veprojnë sipas ligjit tënd.
86 	
Tërë urdhërimet e tua meritojnë besim; më përndjekin pa të drejtë; ndihmomë.
87 	
Më kanë eliminuar gati gati nga toka, por unë nuk i kam braktisur urdhërimet e tua.
88 	
Gjallëromë sipas mirësisë sate, dhe unë do të respektoj porositë e gojës sate.
89 	
Gjithnjë, o Zot, fjala jote është e qëndrueshme në qiejtë.
90 	
Besnikëria jote vazhdon brez pas brezi; ti e ke vendosur tokën dhe ajo ekziston.
91 	
Qielli dhe toka ekzistojnë deri në ditën e sotme, sepse çdo gjë është në shërbimin tënd.
92 	
Në qoftë se ligji yt nuk do të kishte qenë kënaqësia ime, do të isha zhdukur në pikëllimin tim.
93 	
Nuk do t`i harroj kurrë urdhërimet e tua, sepse me anë të tyre ti më ke dhënë jetën.
94 	
Unë jam yti; shpëtomë, sepse kam kërkuar urdhërimet e tua.
95 	
Të pabesët më zënë pusi që unë të vdes, por unë do të mbështetem në parimet e tua.
96 	
Pashë caqet e çdo gjëje të përsour, por urdhërimi yt nuk ka asnjë cak.
97 	
Oh, sa shumë e dua ligjin tënd! Ai është përsiatja ime gjithë ditën.
98 	
Urdhërimet e tua më bëjnë më të urtë se armiqtë e mi, sepse janë gjithnjë me mua.
99 	
Kuptoj më shumë se të gjithë mësuesit e mi, sepse urdhërimet e tua janë përsiatja ime.
100 	
Kam më tepër zgjuarësi se pleqtë, sepse respektoj urdhërimet e tua.
101 	
Kam përmbajtur hapat e mia nga çdo shteg i keq, për të respektuar fjalën tënde.
102 	
Nuk jam larguar nga dekretet e tua, sepse ti vetë më ke mësuar.
103 	
Sa të ëmbla janë fjalët e tua në gojën time! Janë më të ëmbla se mjalti në gojën time.
104 	
Me anë të urdhërimeve të tua unë përfitoj zgjuarësinë; prandaj urrej çdo shteg falsiteti.
105 	
Fjala jote është një llambë në këmbën time dhe një dritë në shtegun tim.
106 	
Unë jam betuar dhe do ta mbaj betimin që të respektoj dekretet e tua të drejta.
107 	
Unë jam shumë i pikëlluar, gjallëromë, o Zot, sipas fjalës sate.
108 	
O Zot, prano ofertat spontane të gojës sime dhe mësomë dekretet e tua.
109 	
Ndonëse e kam gjithnjë shpirtin në pëllëmbë të dorës, nuk e harroj ligjin tënd.
110 	
Të pabesët më kanë ngritur kurthe, por unë nuk jam larguar nga udhërimet e tua.
111 	
Porositë e tua janë trashëgimia ime përjetë; ato janë gëzimi i zemrës sime.
112 	
Jam zotuar me gjithë zemër për t`i zbatuar në praktikë statutet e tua përjetë, deri në fund.
113 	
Unë i urrej njerëzit që gënjejnë, por e dua ligjin tënd.
114 	
Ti je streha ime dhe mburoja ime; unë shpresoj në fjalën tënde.
115 	
Largohuni, o njerëz të këqij, sepse unë dua të respektoj urdhërimet e Perëndisë tim.
116 	
Më ndihmo sipas fjalës sate, që unë të jetoj, dhe të mos lejoj të ketë hutim në shpresën time.
117 	
Përforcomë dhe unë do të shpëtoj, dhe do t`i kem gjithnjë statutet e tua përpara syve të mi.
118 	
Ti i hedh poshtë të gjithë ata që largohen nga statutet e tua, sepse mashtrimi i tyre është gënjeshtër.
119 	
Ti zhduk si fundërrina tërë të pabesët e tokës; prandaj unë i dua porositë e tua.
120 	
Mishi im dridhet i tëri nga frika jote, dhe unë kam frikë nga dekretet e tua.
121 	
Unë kam bërë atë që është e ndershme dhe e drejtë; mos më braktis në duart e shtypësve të mi.
122 	
Jepi siguri dhe mbarësi shërbëtorit tënd, dhe mos lejo që mëndjemëdhenjtë të më shtypin.
123 	
Sytë e mi dobësohen duke kërkuar shpëtimin tënd dhe fjalën e drejtësisë sate.
124 	
Kujdesu për shërbëtorin tënd sipas mirësisë sate dhe mësomë statutet e tua.
125 	
Unë jam shërbëtori yt; më jep mendje, që të mund të njoh porositë e tua.
126 	
Éshtë koha, o Zot, që të veprosh; ata kanë anuluar ligjin tënd.
127 	
Për këtë arësye unë i dua urdhërimet e tua më tepër se ari; po, më tepër se ari i kulluar.
128 	
Për këtë arësye i konsideroj të drejta urdhërimet e tua dhe urrej çdo shteg të gënjeshtrës.
129 	
Porositë e tua janë të mrekullueshme, prandaj shpirti im i respekton.
130 	
Zbulimi i fjalëve të tua ndriçon dhe u jep mendje njerëzve të thjeshtë.
131 	
Unë hap gojën time dhe psherëtij, nga dëshira e madhe e porosive të tua.
132 	
Kthehu nga unë dhe ki mëshirë për mua, ashtu si bën me ata që e duan emrin tënd.
133 	
Stabilizoi hapat e mia sipas fjalëve të tua dhe mos lejo që asnjë paudhësi të më sundojë.
134 	
Më çliro nga shtypja e njerëzve dhe unë do të respektoj urdhërimet e tua.
135 	
Bëj që të shkëlqejë fytyra jote mbi shërbëtorin tënd dhe më mëso statutet e tua.
136 	
Rrëke lotësh zbresin nga sytë e mi, sepse nuk respektohet ligji yt.
137 	
Ti je i drejtë, o Zot, dhe dekretet e tua janë të drejta.
138 	
Ti i ke përcaktuar porositë e tua me drejtësi dhe me besnikëri të madhe.
139 	
Zelli im të tret, sepse armiqtë e mi kanë harruar fjalët e tua.
140 	
Fjala jote është e pastër nga çdo zgjyrë; prandaj shërbëtori yt e do.
141 	
Jam i vogël dhe i përbuzur, por nuk i harroi udhërimet e tua.
142 	
Drejtësia jote është një drejtësi e përjetshme dhe ligji yt është i vërtetë.
143 	
Ankthi dhe shqetësimi më kanë pushtuar, por urdhërimet e tua janë gëzimi im.
144 	
Porositë e tua janë të drejta përjetë; më jep mendje dhe unë do të jetoj.
145 	
Unë bërtas me gjithë zemër; përgjigjmu, o Zot, dhe unë do të respektoj statutet e tua.
146 	
Unë të kërkoj; shpëtomë, dhe do të respektoj porositë e tua.
147 	
Unë zgjohem para agimit dhe bërtas; unë kam shpresë te fjala jote.
148 	
Sytë e mi paraprijnë natën për të menduar thellë fjalën tënde.
149 	
Dëgjo zërin tim sipas mirësisë sate; o Zot, gjallëromë sipas dekretit tënd të drejtë.
150 	
Kam afër vetes ata që ndjekin të keqen, por ata janë larg ligjit tënd.
151 	
Ti je afër, o Zot, dhe të gjitha urdhërimet e tua janë të vërteta.
152 	
Prej shumë kohe kam mësuar urdhërimet e tua, të cilat i ke vendosur përjetë.
153 	
Merr parasysh pikëllimin tim dhe më çliro, sepse nuk e kam harruar ligjin tënd.
154 	
Mbro çështjen time dhe më shpengo; më gjallëro sipas fjalës sate.
155 	
Shpëtimi është larg nga të pabesët, sepse ata nuk kërkojnë statutet e tua.
156 	
Dhemshuritë e tua janë të mëdha, o Zot; më gjallëro sipas dekreteve të tua të drejta.
157 	
Persekutuesit e mi dhe armiqtë e mi janë të shumtë; por unë nuk largohem nga porositë e tua.
158 	
I pashë të pabesët dhe i urrej, sepse nuk respektojnë fjalën tënde.
159 	
Ki parasysh sa i dua urdhërimet e tua! O Zot, gjallëromë sipas mirësisë sate.
160 	
Shuma e fjalës sate është e vërteta; dhe të gjitha dekretet e tua të drejta qëndrojnë përjetë.
161 	
Princat më përndjekin pa arësye, por zemra ime ka shumë frikë nga fjala jote.
162 	
Unë ndjej një gëzim të madh në fjalën tënde, ashtu si ai që gjen një plaçkë të madhe.
163 	
Urrej dhe s`e shoh dot me sy gënjeshtrën, por e dua ligjin tënd.
164 	
Të lëvdoj shtatë herë në ditë për dekretet e tua të drejta.
165 	
Paqe të madhe kanë ata që e duan ligjin tënd, dhe nuk ka asgjë që mund t`i rrëzojë.
166 	
O Zot, unë shpresoj në shpëtimin tënd dhe i zbatoj në praktikë urdhërimet e tua.
167 	
Unë kam respektuar porositë e tua dhe i dua me të madhe.
168 	
Kam respektuar urdhërimet e tua dhe porositë e tua, sepse të gjitha rrugët janë para teje.
169 	
Le të arrijë deri te ti britma ime, o Zot; me jep mendja sipas fjalës sate.
170 	
Le të arrijë deri te ti lutja ime, çliromë sipas fjalës sate.
171 	
Buzët e mia do të përhapin lavde, me qëllim që ti të më mësosh statutet e tua.
172 	
Gjuha ime do të shpallë fjalën tënde, sepse tërë urdhërimet e tua janë të drejta.
173 	
Dora jote më ndihmoftë, sepse unë kam zgjedhur urdhërimet e tua.
174 	
Unë dëshiroj me zjarr shpëtimin tënd, o Zot, dhe ligji yt është gëzimi im.
175 	
Le të kem mundësi të jetoj që të të lëvdoj, dhe le të më ndihmojnë dekretet e tua.
176 	
Unë po endem si një dele e humbur. Kërko shërbëtorin tënd, sepse unë nuk i harroi urdhërimet e tua.

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 120*


1 	
Në ankthin tim i klitha Zotit, dhe ai m`u përgjigj.
2 	
O Zot, më çliro nga buzët gënjeshtare dhe nga gjuha mashtruese.
3 	
Çfarë do të të japin ose çfarë do të të shtojnë, o gjuhë gënjeshtare?
4 	
Shigjeta të mprehta të një trimi, me qymyr dëllinje.
5 	
I mjeri unë, që banoj në Meshek dhe që strehohem në çadrat e Kedarit!
6 	
Tepër gjatë kam banuar me ata që e urrejnë paqen.
7 	
Unë jam për paqen; ata përkundrazi, kur unë flas, janë për luftën.

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 121*


1 	
Unë i ngre sytë nga malet; nga do të më vijë ndihma?
2 	
Ndihma me vjen nga Zoti, që ka bërë qiejtë dhe tokën.
3 	
Ai nuk do të lejojë që të të merren këmbët, ai që të mbron nuk do të dremitë.
4 	
Ja, ai që mbron Izraelin nuk dremit dhe nuk fle.
5 	
Zoti është ai që të mbron, Zoti është hija jote, ai ndodhet në të djathtën tënde.
6 	
Dielli nuk ka për të të goditur ditën, as hëna natën.
7 	
Zoti do të të ruajë nga çdo e keqe; ai do të ruajë jetën tënde.
8 	
Zoti do të ruajë daljet dhe hyrjet e tua, tani dhe përjetë.

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 122*


1 	
U gëzova kur më thanë: "Shkojmë në shtëpinë e Zotit".
2 	
Këmbët tona u ndalën brenda portave të tua, o Jeruzalem.
3 	
Jeruzalemi është ndërtuar si një qytet i bashkuar mirë,
4 	
ku ngjiten fiset, fiset e Zotit, për të kremtuar emrin e Zotit.
5 	
Sepse aty janë vënë fronet për gjykimin, fronet e shtëpisë së Davidit.
6 	
Lutuni për paqen e Jeruzalemit, le të begatohen ata që të duan.
7 	
Pastë paqe brenda mureve të tua dhe begati në pallatet e tua.
8 	
Për hir të vëllezërve të mi dhe të miqve të mi tani do të them: "Paqja qoftë te ti".
9 	
Për hir të shtëpisë së Zotit, Perëndisë tonë, unë do të kërkoj të mirën tënde.

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 123
*

1 	
Drejt teje i ngre sytë e mi, drejt teje që je ulur në qiejtë.
2 	
Ja, ashtu si sytë e shërbëtorëve drejtohen te dora e zotërve të tyre dhe sytë e shërbëtores te dora e zonjës së saj, kështu sytë tona drejtohen te Zoti, Perëndia ynë deri sa ai të ketë mëshirë për ne.
3 	
Ki mëshirë për ne, o Zot, ki mëshirë për ne, sepse jemi velur jashtë mase me përçmimin.
4 	
Shpirti ynë është velur jashtë mase me talljen e arrogantëve dhe me përçmimin e krenarëve.

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 124*


1 	
Në qoftë se Zoti nuk do të kishte mbajtur anën tonë, le të thotë Izraeli:
2 	
"Në qoftë se Zoti nuk do të kishte mbajtur anën tonë, kur njerëzit u ngritën kundër nesh,
3 	
ata do të na kishin përpirë të gjallë, aq shumë shpërtheu zëmërimi i tyre kundër nesh;
4 	
atëherë ujërat do të na kishin mbuluar dhe përroi do të kishte kaluar mbi ne,
5 	
atëherë ujërat e fryra do të kishin kaluar mbi ne".
6 	
Bekuar qoftë Zoti, që nuk na la si pre të dhëmbëve të tyre.
7 	
Shpirti ynë shpëtoi si zogu nga laku i gjuetarit; laku u këput dhe ne shpëtuam.
8 	
Ndihma jonë është te emri i Zotit, që ka krijuar qiejtë dhe tokën.

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 125*


1 	
Ata që kanë besim tek Zoti janë si mali i Sionit, që nuk mund të lëvizet, por qëndron përjetë.
2 	
Ashtu si Jeruzalemi është rrethuar nga male, kështu Zoti rri përreth popullit të tij, tani dhe përjetë.
3 	
Sepse skeptri i të pabesëve nuk do të pushojë përjetë mbi trashëgiminë e të drejtëve, që të drejtët të mos i shtyjnë duart e tyre për të bërë të keqen.
4 	
O Zot, bëju të mirë njerëzve të mirë dhe atyre që kanë zemër të ndershme.
5 	
Por ata që ndjekin rrugë dredha-dredha, Zoti do t`i bëjë që të ecin bashkë me ata që bëjnë paudhësi. Paqja qoftë mbi Izrael.

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 126
*

1 	
Kur Zoti i bëri robërit e Sionit të kthehen, na u duk si ëndërr.
2 	
Atëherë goja jonë u mbush me qeshje dhe gjuha jonë me këngë gëzimi, atëherë thuhej midis kombeve: "Zoti ka bërë gjëra të mëdha për ta".
3 	
Zoti ka bërë gjëra të mëdha për ne, dhe jemi tërë gëzim.
4 	
Bëj të rikthehen robërit tanë, o Zot, ashtu si përrenjtë në jug.
5 	
Ata që mbjellin me lotë, do të korrin me këngë gëzimi.
6 	
Vërtetë ecën duke qarë ai që mban farën që do të mbillet, por ai do të kthehet më këngë gëzimi duke sjellë duajt e tij.

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 127*


1 	
Në qoftë se Zoti nuk ndërton shtëpinë, me kot lodhen ndërtuesit; në qoftë se Zoti nuk ruan qytetin, më kot e ruanë rojet.
2 	
Éshtë e kotë që ju të çoheni herët dhe të shkoni vonë për të pushuar dhe për të ngrënë bukën e nxjerrë me punë të rëndë, sepse ai u jep pushim atyre që do.
3 	
Ja, bijtë janë një trashëgimi që vjen nga Zoti; fryti i barkut është një shpërblim.
4 	
Si shigjeta në duart e një trimi, kështu janë bijtë e rinisë.
5 	
Lum ai njeri që ka kukurën e tij plot! Ata nuk do të ngatërrohen kur të diskutojnë me armiqtë e tyre te porta.

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 128*


1 	
Lum kushdo që ka frikë nga Zoti dhe që ecën në rrugët tij.
2 	
Atëherë ti do të hash me mundin e duarve të tua, do të jesh i lumtur dhe do të gëzosh begatinë.
3 	
Gruaja jote do të jetë si një hardhi prodhimtare në intimitetin e shtëpisë sate, bijtë e tu si drurë ulliri rreth tryezës sate!
4 	
Ja, kështu do të bekohet njeriu që ka frikë nga Zoti.
5 	
Zoti të bekoftë nga Sioni dhe ti pafsh begatinë e Jeruzalemit tërë ditët e jetës sate.
6 	
Po, pafsh bijtë e bijve të tu. Paqja qoftë mbi Izraelin.

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 129*


1 	
Shumë më kanë shtypur që në rininë time, le ta thotë Izraeli:
2 	
"Shumë më kanë shtypur qysh prej rinisë sime, por nuk kanë mundur të më mposhtin.
3 	
Lëruesit kanë lëruar mbi kurrizin tim dhe kanë bërë aty brazda të gjata".
4 	
Zoti është i drejtë; ai i preu litarët e të pabesëve.
5 	
U turpërofshin të gjithë dhe kthefshin krahët ata që urrejnë Sionin!
6 	
U bëfshin si bari i çative, që thahet para se të rritet;
7 	
nuk ia mbush dorën korrësit, as krahët atyre që lidhin duajt;
8 	
dhe kalimtarët mos thënçin: "Bekimi i Zotit qoftë mbi ju; ne ju bekojmë në emër të Zotit".

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 130*


1 	
Nga vënde të thella unë të këllthas ty, o Zot.
2 	
O Zot, dëgjo klithmën time; veshët e tu dëgjofshin me vëmendje zërin e lutjeve të mia.
3 	
Në rast se ti do të merrje parasysh fajet, o Zot, kush mund të rezistonte, o Zot?
4 	
Por te ti ka falje, me qëllim që të kenë frikë prej teje.
5 	
Unë pres Zotin, shpirti im e pret; unë kam shpresë në fjalën e tij.
6 	
Shpirti im pret Zotin, më tepër se rojet mëngjesin; po, më tepër se rojet mëngjesin.
7 	
O Izrael, mbaj shpresa tek Zoti, sepse pranë tij ka dhemshuri dhe shpëtim të plotë.
8 	
Ai do ta çlirojë Izraelin nga të gjitha paudhësitë e tij.

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 131
*

1 	
O Zot, zemra ime nuk është mendjemadhe dhe sytë e mi nuk janë krenarë, dhe unë nuk merrem me gjëra tepër të mëdha dhe tepër të larta për mua.
2 	
E kam qetësuar dhe e kam tulatur me të vërtetë shpirtin tim, si një fëmijë i zvjerdhur në gjirin e nënes së tij; shpirti im brenda meje është si një foshnje e zvjerdhur.
3 	
O Izrael, shpreso tek Zoti, tani dhe përjetë.

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 132*


1 	
Mbaje mend, o Zot, Davidin dhe të gjitha mundimet e tij,
2 	
ashtu si ai iu betua Zotit dhe lidhi kusht me të Fuqishmin e Jakobit, duke thënë:
3 	
"Nuk do të hyj në çadrën e shtëpisë sime, nuk do të hipi mbi shtratin tim;
4 	
nuk do t`i jap gjumë syve të mi as pushim qepallave të mia,
5 	
deri sa të kem gjetur një vend për Zotin, një banesë për të Fuqishmin e Jakobit".
6 	
Ja, dëgjuam të flitet për të në Efratah, e gjetëm në fushat e Jaarit.
7 	
Le të shkojmë në banesën e tij, le ta adhurojmë përpara fronit të këmbëve të tij.
8 	
Çohu, o Zot, dhe eja në vendin ku pushon ti dhe arka e forcës sate.
9 	
Priftërinjtë e tu le të vishen me drejtësi, dhe le të këndojnë nga gëzimi shenjtorët e tu.
10 	
Për hir të Davidit, shërbëtorit tënd, mos e dëbo fytyrën e të vajosurit tënd.
11 	
Zoti iu betua Davidit në të vërtetë dhe nuk do të ndryshojë: "Unë do të vë mbi fronin tënd një fryt të të përbrendëshmëve të tua.
12 	
Në rast se bijtë e tu do të respektojnë besëlidhjen time dhe porositë e mia, që unë do t`u mësojë atyre, edhe bijtë e tyre do të ulen përjetë mbi fronin tënd".
13 	
Duke qenë se Zoti e ka zgjedhur Sionin, ai e ka dashur atë për banesën e tij:
14 	
"Ky është vendi im i pushimit përjetë; këtu do të banoj, sepse e kam dashur.
15 	
Do të bekoj fort zahiretë e tij, do t`i ngop me bukë të varfërit e tij;
16 	
do t`i vedh priftërinjtë e tij me shpëtim, do të ngazëllojnë shenjtorët e tij me britma gëzimi.
17 	
Këtu do ta rris fuqinë e Davidit dhe do t`i jap një llambë të vajosurit tim.
18 	
Do t`i mbuloj me turp armiqtë e tij, por mbi të do të lulëzojë kurora e tij".

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 133*


1 	
Ja, sa e mirë dhe e kënaqshme është që vëllezërit të banojnë bashkë në unitet!
2 	
Éshtë si vaji i çmuar i shpërndarë mbi krye, që zbret mbi mjekrën e Aaronit, që zbret deri në cep të rrobave të tij.
3 	
Éshtë si vesa e Hermonit, që zbret mbi malet e Sionit, sepse atje Zoti ka vënë bekimin, jetën në përjetësi.

----------


## Albo

*PSALLMI 134*


1 	
Ja, bekoni Zotin, ju, të gjithë shërbëtorët e Zotit, që e kaloni natën në shtëpinë e Zotit.
2 	
Ngrini duart në drejtim të shenjtores dhe bekoni Zotin.
3 	
Të bekoftë Zoti nga Sioni, ai që ka krijuar qiejtë dhe tokën.

----------


## Albo

*EKSODI 38*

1 Pastaj bëri altarin e olokausteve prej druri të akacies, i gjatë pesë kubitë dhe i gjerë po pesë kubitë; ishte katror dhe i lartë tre kubitë.
2 Në të katër qoshet e tij bëri disa brirë, që përbënin një të tërë me të, dhe e veshi me bronz.
3 Bëri gjithashtu të gjitha përdorëset e altarit: enët për hirin, lopatat e vogla, legenat, mashat dhe mangallet; të gjitha veglat e tij i bëri prej bronzi.
4 Dhe bëri për altarin një grilë prej bronzi në formën e një rrjete nën kornizën, në pjesën e poshtme në mënyrë që rrjeta të ndodhej në gjysmën e lartësisë së altarit.
5 Derdhi katër unaza për të katër cepat e grilës prej bronzi, me qëllim që të kalonin shtizat.
6 Pastaj i bëri shtizat prej druri të akacies dhe i veshi me bronz.
7 Pas kësaj i kaloi shtizat nëpër unazat që ndodheshin anëve të altarit, me të cilat do të mbartej: e ndërtoi me dërrasa dhe bosh nga brenda.
8 Pastaj bëri legenin prej bronzi dhe bazën e tij prej bronzi, duke përdorur pasqyrat e grave që vinin për të bërë shërbime në hyrje të çadrës së mbledhjes.

9 Pastaj bëri oborrin: nga ana e Negevit, në drejtim të jugut, perdet e oborrit ishin prej liri të hollë të përdredhur dhe me një gjatësi prej njëqind kubitësh,
10 dhe kishin njëzet shtyllat e tyre dhe njëzet bazat e tyre prej bronzi; grremçat e shtyllave dhe shtizat e tyre ishin prej argjendi.
11 Në krahun verior kishte njëqind kubitë perde me njëzet shtyllat e tyre dhe njëzet bazat e tyre prej bronzi; grremçat e shtyllave dhe shtizat e tyre ishin prej argjendi.
12 Në krahun perëndimor kishte pesëdhjetë kubitë perde me dhjetë shtyllat dhe dhjetë bazat e tyre; grremçat e shtyllave dhe shtizat e tyre ishin prej argjendi.
13 Përpara, nga ana e lindjes, kishte pesëdhjetë kubitë:
14 nga njëri krah kishte pesëdhjetë kubitë perde, me tri shtyllat dhe tri bazat e tyre;
15 dhe nga ana tjetër (si këtej ashtu dhe matanë portës së hyrjes në oborr) kishte pesëmbëdhjetë kubitë perde, me tri shtyllat dhe tri bazat e tyre.
16 Të gjitha perdet rreth oborrit ishin prej liri të hollë të përdredhur;
17 bazat e shtyllave ishin prej bronzi, grremçat e shtyllave dhe shtizat e tyre ishin prej argjendi, kapitelet e shtyllave ishin të veshura me argjend dhe të gjitha shtyllat e oborrit ishin të lidhura me disa shtiza argjendi.
18 Perdja për hyrjen në oborr ishte e qëndisur, me fill ngjyrë vjollce, të purpurt dhe të kuq të ndezur, dhe me li të përdredhur; kishte një gjatësi prej njëzet kubitësh, një lartësi prej pesë kubitësh, dhe korrespondonte me perdet e oborrit.
19 Kishte katër shtylla me katër bazat e tyre prej bronzi; grremçat e tyre ishin prej argjendi dhe kapitelet e tyre dhe shtizat e tyre ishin të veshura me argjend.
20 Të gjitha kunjat e tabernakullit dhe të rrethojës së oborrit ishin prej bronzi.

21 Kjo është lista e sendeve të tabernakullit, të tabernakullit të dëshmisë, që u renditën me urdhër të Moisiut, për shërbimin e Levitëve, nën drejtimin e Ithamarit, birit të priftit Aaron.
22 Betsaleeli, bir i Urit, bir i Hurit, nga fisi i Judës, bëri të gjitha ato që i kishte urdhëruar Zoti Moisiut,
23 duke pasur me vete Oholiabin, birin e Ahisamakut, nga fisi i Danit, gdhendës, vizatues dhe qëndistar i stofave ngjyrë vjollcë, të purpurta, të kuqe të ndezur dhe prej liri të hollë.
24 Gjithë ari i përdorur për të gjitha punimet për vendin e shenjtë, domethënë ari i ofertave, qe njëzet e nëntë talente dhe shtatëqind e tridhjetë sikla, simbas siklit të shenjtërores.
25 Dhe argjendi, që u mblodh me rastin e regjistrimit të asamblesë, ishte njëqind talente dhe një mijë e shtatëqind e shtatëdhjetë e pesë sikla, simbas siklit të shenjtërores:
26 një beka për frymë, (domethënë një gjysmë sikli, simbas siklit të shenjtërores), për çdo burrë që e kapte regjistrimi, nga mosha njëzet vjeç e lart, pra, gjashtëqind e tre mijë e pesëqind e pesëdhjetë burra.
27 Njëqind talentet prej argjendi shërbyen për të shkrirë bazat e shenjtërores dhe bazat e velit: njëqind baza për njëqind talentet, një talent për bazë.
28 Dhe me një mijë e shtatëqind e shtatëdhjetë e pesë sikla ai bëri grremçat për shtyllat, i veshi kapitelet e tyre dhe bëri shtizat për shtyllat.
29 Bronzi i ofertave arrinte në shtatëdhjetë talente dhe dy mijë e katërqind sikla.
30 Dhe me këtë ai bëri bazat e hyrjes së çadrës së mbledhjes, altarin prej bronzi dhe me grilën e tij dhe me të gjitha orenditë e altarit,
31 bazat e oborrit, bazat e hyrjes në oborr, të gjithë kunjat e tabernakullit dhe të gjithë kunjat e rrethimit të oborrit.

----------


## Albo

*1 Mbretërit 1*


1 Tani mbreti David ishte plak dhe i shtyrë në moshë dhe, megjithëse e mbulonin me rroba, nuk ngrohej dot.
2 Prandaj shërbëtorët e tij thanë: "Të kërkohet për mbretin, zotërinë tonë, një vajzë e virgjër që ta ndihmojë atë, të kujdeset për të dhe të flerë mbi gjirin e tij; kështu mbreti, zotëria jonë, do të mund të ngrohet.
3 Atëherë kërkuan në të gjithë territorin e Izraelit një vajzë të bukur dhe gjetën Abishagin, Shunamiten, dhe e çuan te mbreti.
4 Vajza ishte shumë e bukur, kujdesej për mbretin dhe i shërbente; por mbreti nuk e njohu.

5 Adonijahut, birit të Hagithit, i qe rritur mendja, dhe thoshte: "Do të jem unë mbret!". Dhe gjeti qerre, kalorës dhe pesëdhjetë njerëz që të vraponin para tij.
6 (I ati i tij nuk e kishte qortuar kurrë në jetën e tij, duke i thënë: "Pse bën kështu?". Edhe Adonijahu ishte shumë i bukur dhe kishte lindur mbas Absalomit).
7 Ai u mor vesh me Joabin, birin e Tserujahut, dhe me priftin Abiathar, të cilët i vajtën pas Adonijahut dhe e ndihmuan.
8 Por prifti Tsadok, Benajathi, bir i Jehojadit, profeti Nathan, Shimei, Rei dhe trimat e Davidit nuk ishin me Adonijahun.
9 Adonijahu flijoi dele, qe dhe viça të majmë pranë shkëmbit të Zoheletit, që ndodhet afër kroit të Rogelit dhe ftoi të gjithë vëllezërit e tij, bij të mbretit, dhe të gjithë njerëzit e Judës që ishin në shërbim të mbretit.
10 Por nuk ftoi profetin Nathan, as Banajahun, as trimat, as Salomonin, vëllanë e tij.

11 Atëherë Nathani i foli Bath-Shebës, nënës së Salomonit, dhe i tha: "Nuk ke dëgjuar që Adonijahu, bir i Hagithit, është bërë mbret, dhe Davidi, zotëria ynë, nuk e di aspak?
12 Prandaj më lejo të të jap një këshillë, që të shpëtosh jetën tënde dhe atë të birit tënd, Salomonit.
13 Shko, hyr te mbreti David dhe i thuaj: "O mbret, o imzot, a nuk i je betuar vallë shërbëtores sate duke thënë: Biri yt Salomoni ka për të mbretëruar pas meje dhe do të ulet mbi fronin tim? Pse, pra, u bë mbret Adonijahu?".
14 Pastaj, ndërsa ti do të jesh akoma duke folur me mbretin, unë do të hyj pas teje dhe do të mbështes fjalët e tua".
15 Kështu Bath-Sheba hyri në dhomën e mbretit. (Mbreti ishte shumë plak dhe shërbehej nga Shunamitja, Abishagai).
16 Bath-Sheba u përul dhe ra përmbys përpara mbretit. Mbreti i tha: "Çfarë do?".
17 Ajo iu përgjigj: "O imzot, ti i je betuar shërbëtores sate në emër të Zotit, Perëndisë tënd, duke thënë: "Biri yt Salomoni ka për të mbretëruar pas meje dhe do të ulet mbi fronin tim".
18 Tani përkundrazi Adonijahu është bërë mbret dhe ti, o mbret, o imzot as nuk e di fare.
19 Ai ka flijuar një numër të madh qesh, viçash të majmë dhe delesh; ka ftuar tërë bijat e mbretit, priftin Abiathar dhe Joabin, komandantin e ushtrisë, por nuk ka ftuar Salomonin, shërbëtorin tënd.
20 Tani sytë e tërë Izraelit janë kthyer nga ti o mbret, o imzot, që ti t'u tregosh atyre kush do të ulet në fronin e mbretit, zotit tim, mbas tij.
21 Përndryshe ka për të ndodhur që kur mbreti, zotëria ime, do të flerë me gjithë etërit e tij, unë dhe biri im Salomon do të trajtohemi si fajtorë".
22 Ndërsa ajo fliste akoma me mbretin, arriti profeti Nathan.
23 Atëherë ia njoftuan mbretit ngjarjen, duke thënë: "Ja profeti Nathan!". Ky hyri në prani të mbretit dhe u shtri para tij me fytyrën për tokë.
24 Nathani tha: "O mbret, o imzot, ndofta ke thënë: "Adonijahu do të mbretërojë pas meje dhe do të ulet mbi fronin tim"?
25 Në fakt sot ai zbriti dhe flijoi një numër të madh qesh, viçash të majmë dhe delesh, ftoi tërë bijtë e mbretit, krerët e ushtrisë dhe priftin Abiathar; dhe ja tani ata po hanë e pinë përpara tij dhe thonë: "Rroftë mbreti Adonijah".
26 Por ai nuk më ka ftuar mua, shërbëtorin tënd, as priftin Tsadok, as Benajahun, birin e Jehojadit, as Salomonin, shërbëtorin tënd.
27 Kjo, a u bë pikërisht nga mbreti, zoti im, pa i njoftuar shërbëtorit tënd kush do të ulet në fronin e mbretit, të zotit tim, mbas tij?".
28 Mbreti David, duke u përgjigjur, tha: "Thirrmëni Bath-Shebën". Ajo hyri te mbreti dhe qëndroi më këmbë para tij.
29 Mbreti u betua dhe tha: "Ashtu siç është e vërtetë që rron Zoti, i cili ka liruar jetën time nga çdo fatkeqësi,
30 unë do të bëj sot pikërisht atë që të jam betuar për Zotin, Perëndinë e Izraelit, duke thënë: "Biri yt Salomon ka për të mbretëruar pas meje dhe do të ulet mbi fronin tim në vendin tim"".
31 Bath-Sheba u përul me fytyrën për tokë, ra përmbys para mbretit dhe tha: "O Zot, bëj që mbreti David të jetojë përjetë!".

32 Pastaj mbreti David tha: "Thirrmëni priftin Tsadok, profetin Nathan dhe Benajahun, birin e Jehojadit". Ata erdhën në prani të mbretit.
33 Mbreti u tha atyre: "Merrni me vete shërbëtorët e zotit tuaj, e hipeni birin tim Salomon mbi mushkën time dhe e zbrisni në Gihon.
34 Atje prifti Tsadok dhe profeti Nathan ta vajosin mbret të Izraelit. Pastaj i bini borisë dhe thoni: "Rroftë mbreti Salomon!".
35 Do të shkoni, pra, pas tij dhe ai do të vijë të ulet mbi fronin tim dhe do të mbretërojë në vendin tim, sepse e kam bërë princ të Izraelit dhe të Judës".
36 Benajahu, bir i Jehojadit, iu përgjigj mbretit duke thënë: "Amen! Kjo është edhe dëshira e Zotit, Perëndisë së mbretit zotit tim!
37 Ashtu si ka qenë Zoti me mbretin, zotin tim, kështu qoftë me Salomonin dhe e bëftë fronin tim më të madh se froni i mbretit David, i zotit tim!".
38 Atëherë prifti Tsadok, profeti Nathan, Benajahu, bir i Jehojadit, Kerethejtë dhe Pelethejtë, dolën e hipën Salomonin mbi mushkën e mbretit David dhe e çuan në Gihon.
39 Prifti Tsadok mori bririn e vajit nga tabernakulli dhe vajosi Salomonin. Pastaj i ranë borisë dhe tërë populli tha: "Rroftë mbreti Salomon!".
40 Pastaj tërë populli shkoi pas tij, duke u rënë fyejve dhe duke ndjerë një gëzim të madh aq sa toka dukej se po çohej nga brohoritjet e tyre.

41 Adonijahu dhe tërë të ftuarit e tij, ndërsa po mbaronin së ngrëni, dëgjuan zhurmë; dhe kur Joabi dëgjoi zërin e borisë, ai tha: "Ç'është kjo zhurmë e madhe që vjen nga qyteti?".
42 Ndërsa vazhdonte të fliste, ja që arriti Jonathani, bir i priftit Abiathar. Adonijahu i tha: "Hyr, ti je një trim dhe me siguri sjell lajme të mira".
43 Jonathani iu përgjigj Adonijahut dhe tha: "Aspak! Mbret Davidi, zoti ynë, bëri mbret Salomonin.
44 Ai nisi me të priftin Tsadok, profetin Nathan, Benajahun, birin e Jehojadës, Kerethejtë dhe Pelethejtë, që e hipën mbi mushkën e mbretit.
45 Kështu prifti Tsadok dhe profeti Nathan e vajosën mbret në Gibon, dhe që andej janë nisur të gjithë tërë gëzim dhe tërë qyteti po zien. Kjo është zhurma që keni dëgjuar.
46 Përveç kësaj Salomoni është ulur në fronin e mbetërisë.
47 Dhe shërbëtorët e mbretit kanë vajtur të urojnë mbretin David, zotërinë tonë, duke thënë: "Perëndia yt e bëftë emrin e Salomonit më të lavdishëm se yti dhe e bëftë fronin e tij më të madh se yti!". Pastaj mbreti ra përmbys mbi shtrat,
48 dhe tha gjithashtu: "Qoftë i bekuar Zoti, Perëndia i Izraelit, që sot uli një njeri mbi fronin tim, duke u lejuar syve të mi ta shikojnë"".
49 Atëherë tërë të ftuarve të Adonijahut u hyri tmerri, ata u ngritën dhe ikën secili në rrugën e tij.
50 Adonijahu, duke pasur frikë nga Salomoni, u ngrit dhe shkoi të kapet në brirët e altarit.
51 Këtë ia thanë Salomonit: "Ja, Adonijahu ka frikë nga mbreti Salomon dhe është kapur te brirët e altarit, duke thënë: "Mbreti Salomon të më betohet sot që nuk do ta bëjë të vdesë nga shpata shërbëtorin e tij"".
52 Salomoni u përgjigj: "Në qoftë se tregohet njeri i drejtë, nuk do t'i bjerë në tokë as edhe një fije floku, por në rast se tek ai gjendet ndonjë ligësi, ai ka për të vdekur".
53 Kështu mbreti Salomon dërgoi njerëz ta zbrisnin nga altari. Ai erdhi pastaj të bjerë përmbys përpara mbretit Salomon dhe ky i tha: "Shko në shtëpinë tënde".

----------

